# Probiotics



## Shelby (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been reading that probiotics have worked wonders on dogs with IBS, watery stools, runs, and a myriad of GI problems. My vet told me to go ahead and use it for my Westie's problems. Can anyone tell me what the best brand of probiotics is or what they would recommend? It seems not all probiotics are created equal. Thank you for any into you can give me.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Shelby said:


> I have been reading that probiotics have worked wonders on dogs with IBS, watery stools, runs, and a myriad of GI problems. My vet told me to go ahead and use it for my Westie's problems. Can anyone tell me what the best brand of probiotics is or what they would recommend? It seems not all probiotics are created equal. Thank you for any into you can give me.


Often you can get a better deal on probiotics if you look for sales at your local pharmacy. You can either give the capsule(s) to your dog directly or mix the contents of the capsule into their dog food. Or even give them plain "people" yogurt.

Unfortunately I find the probiotics selection quite limited in the pet stores, not to mention VERY pricey.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*A great one*

Total Biotics

Ultra-Pet Products - Total-Biotics Pet probiotic formula

Contains Acidophilus and just as importantly it is not stabilized with dexetrins/sugars.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> Total Biotics
> 
> Ultra-Pet Products - Total-Biotics Pet probiotic formula
> 
> Contains Acidophilus and just as importantly it is not stabilized with dexetrins/sugars.


Kind of like this:Nature's Bounty*Acidophilus Probiotic Complex Dietary Supplement Capsules Twin Pack | Walgreens only more expensive. :wink:


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*lol! Although*



SubMariner said:


> Kind of like this:Nature's Bounty*Acidophilus Probiotic Complex Dietary Supplement Capsules Twin Pack | Walgreens only more expensive. :wink:


I don't know if the owner of that company would call you on his cell phone to tell you how to open the jar on a Friday night. I got my jar of Total Biotics and couldn't get the thing open it was closed so flippin' tight!! That was horrible. It again is personal opinion and having a Bulldog who is very very very high maintenance I will always recommend a product that in this house is bulldog worthy. It is up to the owner to do their own investigative type research to find out what is best for their furbabies as this is what I always do. There really isn't much to read about on the cheaper version but yet is it really cheaper? Total Biotics covers 363 meals one jar and it works. Trial and error is expensive.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

I have always used a probiotic for my pets and for the past 1.5 years have had good success with Nature's Farmacy Digestive Enhancer. It is very cost effective; a 1 lb jar lasts over a year. It is also highly concentrated, compared to yogurt and other probiotics (number of live organisms per dose) and has a very long shelf life.

You can learn more about it at Nature's Farmacy - Originators of DOGZYMES Products

I have been buying it from a small online business - Real Healthy, Healthy Products Store They charge the same as the Nature's Farmacy site but ship free to the lower 48 states, which is a significant savings. I have no commercial interest; just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

I've used Prozyme for a long time with great results. Simply sprinkle the powder on dog's food once daily.


----------

